# which handgun should i buy?



## adamlams (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello everyone im new to the fourm here and i thought id use this as and intro and question. My name is adam, im not new to firearms, iv been hunting and target shooting for a couple of years now but i am relatively new to handguns. Iv got the chance to shoot a friend of mines kimber krimson carry II, berretta 92fs and his 44 magnum. Im deffinitly not a revolver man and after searching a couple of handguns iv come down to a couple that im thinking of purchasing, but i hopeing all of your knowledge can help me narrow it down. My picks right now are a Makarov(not sure which kind i should get), Walther ppks, Browning HP, 1911 springfeild GI, or a Sig p220 series. 

So help me out guys


----------



## silver03gt (Dec 17, 2012)

Welcome. I cant be of any help with the gun selection since I just bought my XDs today. There are plenty of people here that will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## celt (Dec 24, 2012)

It would depend on which felt and shot the best for you. Don't let someone else make the decision. If you can, shoot one of each. If not at least handle one of each. That being said my vote goes to the springfield gi.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

my vote goes to the sig 220


----------



## 1911dude85 (Sep 1, 2012)

If you are new to handguns, I would not recommend starting with a 1911. They are great guns, don't get me wrong. I love mine, but I did not start with it. The Sig is a good choice, as is the Walther. If I may, I would throw in to your options: Smith & Wesson M&P series. Glock, and Ruger SR series. Also great guns to start with.


----------



## Ernest_T (Sep 30, 2012)

I recommend you take a look at the Walther PPQ in addition to the PPK. The PPQ was one of the most accurate guns I tried when shopping, and really felt nice in my hands. It was one of my top choices. I personally didn't like the Sig p220, but did like some of their other models. The 1911s are nice, but like someone else mentioned, I'm not sure I'd recommend that as your first handgun. I'd recommend looking at something that is not super expensive to shoot, like a 9 mm, so you don't feel guilty every time you take it out. That way you can shoot it enough to get comfortable with it.


----------



## adamlams (Dec 30, 2012)

thanks everyone and yes i do like how the 1911 fit in my hand and the power but i know the cost of ammo is a bit much. But does anyone here know anything about Makarovs, i know there are ones made in poland, russia, bulgeria, and the czech but not the diffeneces


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd buy a Taurus PT908......


celt said:


> It would depend on which felt and shot the best for you. Don't let someone else make the decision. If you can, shoot one of each. If not at least handle one of each. That being said my vote goes to the springfield gi.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Just kidding........out of your choices, I think I would go with the Sig. I'd stay away from the Makarov...ammo might be a problem.....


berettabone said:


> I'd buy a Taurus PT908......


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

The cz-75 is remarkable and better priced. The beretta would be my pick out of your list.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay.....so here I go again. 

The Beretta 92FS is a no-brainer. It would make a great 1st gun, and it would make a great 50th gun. 

I've had probably about 15 of them at one time or another. I buy one, sell it to a friend, buy another one, keep it for a while, sell it and end up buying another. I've gifted them to family as well. 

They hold their value and no one can bad mouth them due to their stellar reputation.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

adamlams said:


> . My picks right now are a Makarov(not sure which kind i should get), Walther ppks, Browning HP, 1911 springfeild GI, or a Sig p220 series.
> 
> So help me out guys


I'd pass on the Mak as a first gun, better to go with something that will have some manufacturers support and easier to find ammo...pending on caliber of course.

I would also pass on the Ppks, too edgy, too small...

The Brownings are nice guns, but you need to try on before you buy one and see if you get hammer bite.

Aside from ammo costs, the Springfield 1911s are not bad options, but I would advise a MILSPEC over a GI model for the better sights.

The SIG 220 is a fine weapon, but also take a look at the 226 in 9mm, more shots, ammo costs less and will most likely have less felt recoil than the 220....are you right or left handed? If you are a lefty, I would avoid the Sig unless it is a DAK model.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have owned 6 92's and four 96's.................I would have suggested the Beretta, but some may have thought I was biasedrayer:


paratrooper said:


> Okay.....so here I go again.
> 
> The Beretta 92FS is a no-brainer. It would make a great 1st gun, and it would make a great 50th gun.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

berettabone said:


> I have owned 6 92's and four 96's.................I would have suggested the Beretta, but some may have thought I was biasedrayer:


Would to be fair to say that you think that Beretta is the best hand gun out there, bar none!?!?! Because thats what your insinuating.


----------



## Stig (Dec 28, 2012)

The CZ line of handguns are Great, I bought this as my first and I can vouch for it being accurate and comfortable to shoot.


----------



## clance (Jun 9, 2012)

adamlams said:


> Hello everyone im new to the fourm here and i thought id use this as and intro and question. My name is adam, im not new to firearms, iv been hunting and target shooting for a couple of years now but i am relatively new to handguns. Iv got the chance to shoot a friend of mines kimber krimson carry II, berretta 92fs and his 44 magnum. Im deffinitly not a revolver man and after searching a couple of handguns iv come down to a couple that im thinking of purchasing, but i hopeing all of your knowledge can help me narrow it down. My picks right now are a Makarov(not sure which kind i should get), Walther ppks, Browning HP, 1911 springfeild GI, or a Sig p220 series.
> 
> So help me out guys


Out of the ones you've mention I would seriously look at the 1911 as it's one of the most customized handguns out there with tons of manufactures producing parts.

But personally if it was "MY" choice and I was relatively new to handguns I would seriously look at the CZ 75 BD in 9mm. The CZ is all steel in this case (_they do have alloy models available_) has the feel and balance of the BHP but is both SA/DA and the BD (Police) model has a decock, the 9mm is still relatively cheap incomparison to .380 and unlike the .45 acp you still can find military surplus (at least so far). The best part is that it's relatively cheap in comparison to the BHP, Berretta or Sig, costing approximately what a PPK/s would. I paid under $530 for my NIB from Bud's Gun Shop, trust me you won't find a BHP, Berretta or SIG coming in under that price.

I've had Sigs, BHP (8 of them over the years), 1911s, I hate the Walther PPk/s cause it ammo senative and jams easily. I don't know that much about the Makarov but I've heard they're okay but before I even thought of the Makarov I would get my hands on a CZ first. As far a Berrettas, I've shot them and thought they make better boat anchors as they are HUGE in comparison to other 9mm like the BHP. Figure that is why they supplied the lanyard loop at the base of the grip so you can tie the rope!

By the way for full disclosure, I own a CZ 75 BD as well as CZ 75 D PCR, love them both and I don't know a single person has ever shot one that didn't feel the same way!


----------



## adamlams (Dec 30, 2012)

thanks for all of the input everyone, I was talking to a good friend today and he also recommened that i pick up a cz75 and after doing some research i think that might be the gun for me.

Question though for all the cz fan out there i was looking at a couple models on there site and was lookin at the cz75 BD and the cz 75 B SA, and i was wondering if the BD has a long double action trigger pull at all times, and if the SA is all single action like a 1911? The reason i ask is because i shoot a .40 cal S&W double action only pistol earlyer today and could not stand it. I preffer the single action pull on the 1911 and 92fs that i had shot.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Do yourself a favor and go to a gun shop, look at cz75's, pick the prettiest one, and keep it forever.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

adamlams said:


> thanks for all of the input everyone, I was talking to a good friend today and he also recommened that i pick up a cz75 and after doing some research i think that might be the gun for me.
> 
> Question though for all the cz fan out there i was looking at a couple models on there site and was lookin at the cz75 BD and the cz 75 B SA, and i was wondering if the BD has a long double action trigger pull at all times, and if the SA is all single action like a 1911? The reason i ask is because i shoot a .40 cal S&W double action only pistol earlyer today and could not stand it. I preffer the single action pull on the 1911 and 92fs that i had shot.


Here's another idea.

Since you expressed an interest in the Makarov, I'm assuming that means you have considered settling for the 9x18 chambering, and that the price of a military surplus handgun appeals to you. A CZ-82 is chambered for 9x18, is an excellent semi-auto pistol, and can be purchased for about $200. If I were interested in a pistol of that size in a chambering weaker than 9mm Luger (9x19), I would look no further than this pistol.

However, the CZ-75 in 9mm is a superb choice. I have the CZ-75B model, which is the DA/SA model with a safety, rather than a decocker. If you buy the BD model (de-cocker, rather than safety), your only carry option is hammer down on the live round in the chamber, which will make the first shot fired a double-action shot, with the remaining ones being single action. I don't really prefer that, because I think it would be a distraction in any kind of self-defense encounter, where I believe the first shot is the most important one.

I bought the B model, because I prefer 'cocked and locked' (as with a 1911 style pistol) to having the first shot be a double action shot. This is strictly a matter of preference.


----------



## Kraaaken (Dec 31, 2012)

JMessmer said:


> Do yourself a favor and go to a gun shop, look at cz75's, pick the prettiest one, and keep it forever.


Great quote. Concur with CZ line of pistols as a definite contender if not one of the best guns to own period. I just picked up a pretty 75B stainless - great shooter, looks sweet. Also on MY list: 
1. CZ Kadet .22 conversion kit (highest priority on my list at this time) - plinking and cheap ammo.
2.	1911 - one that is accurate, holds or increases in value over time (I plan on collecting) as well as possibly shooting in competitions. Leaning towards the Colt Gold Cup (Stainless); perhaps a Dan Wesson Heritage also being considered
3.	Ruger SP101 .357 Magnum Revolver (home protection)
4.	SigSauer P229 or P220 (for CCW if/when passed into law in IL)

Good luck! FYI, if you ask 100 people, you will get 100 answers - best is to go to several gun stores and see which fit into your hand the most comfortably that fit your budget. Consider ammo - .45 is much less economical to shoot at the range than 9mm and much more so than plinking with .22. If you want it for home protection or ccw or range - those options will likely influence your choice too.

Kraaaken


----------



## adamlams (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks again everyone i am goin to look at a cz75 B next week, all of your input helped


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I bought the spingfield xdm 3.8 9mm and love that gun. It is hyper accurate and can perform full size duty or compact carry. It has the grip angle of a 1911 with the same safety features and has a great warranty too.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheLAGuy said:


> Would to be fair to say that you think that Beretta is the best hand gun out there, bar none!?!?! Because thats what your insinuating.


If he won't......I will. If not the best brand, it's in the top five, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## JMessmer (Dec 30, 2012)

1. Cz-75b
2. Beretta M9
3. Glock 17
4. Springfield XDs
5. Sig 220
(For relatively cheap handguns.)


----------

